# Prayers Needed for My Wife



## Jericho2013 (Oct 22, 2013)

We recently found out that my wife has a tennis ball sized growth on one of her ovaries.  She is going to have surgery to remove her ovaries soon.  We are praying that this is a benign growth.  Any prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Will keep your family in my prayers Brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## knew86 (Oct 22, 2013)

She has been lifted up in prayer my brother.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 22, 2013)

My prayers are with her, you, and your family, Brother.


----------



## ClawGrizzy (Oct 22, 2013)

May the Lord be with your wife and be there for you as well. 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## NativeSteel (Oct 22, 2013)

I will also pray for you and your family Brother

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Oct 22, 2013)

I will be praying for your wife and your family brother. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 22, 2013)

You and your wife will be in my prayers brother.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you so much brothers!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SirSamuel (Oct 23, 2013)

Prayers to our Most High may he reach his hand and give his healing touch to your wife and his touch of comfort to all your family

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bezobrazan (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll be praying for you & your wife. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 25, 2013)

Prayers sent for you both


----------



## vimal (Oct 25, 2013)

My prayers are with your wife and you Brother.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

Prayers out Brother.  I've fought leukemia twice. I hate cancer. Please keep a positive attitude and try to gently encourage the same in you bride. I know it is not always easy. Prayer and positive energy helps. There is no doubt.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks brothers.  Surgery is Monday.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

God bless brother. I hope everything turns out well. 


SMIB
Freemasonry


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 17, 2018)

Deep Prayers sent Brother Jericho...


----------

